# Sterling, IL - Western/Fisher 1000 Tailgate Spreader $550 OBO



## UAmember (Dec 3, 2017)

Up for sale is a Western 1000 tailgate spreader. I bought this thing in rough shape about 8 years ago and has been used less than 10 hours since I rebuilt it. I rebuilt nearly the entire h-frame, deflector and bearing mount. I then had all the steel hot dipped galvanized. I replaced the spinner with a poly spinner, and installed a new auger. All the fasteners have been replaced with stainless hardware. The drive motor has been replaced as well. I am motivated to move this thing, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Freddy81 (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m Interested call or tex me 201-254-4844


----------

